# Backup Automatisiert [Windows]



## Tim Hochmann (31. März 2012)

Guten Tag,

Wir wollen von unserem Windows Root Server jede Nacht ein Backup ( Webserver und MySQL - Windows Web Server 2008 R2 ) auf einen Backup Space "rüberladen", allerdings haben wir aktuell kein Plan wie man dies lösen sollte. Gibt es irgendwelche Möglichkeiten ?

Grüße


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. April 2012)

Viele.....   hier nur zwei Beispiele:

Robocopy von MS:
http://www.heise.de/download/special-backup-mit-robocopy-150171.html

RsyncBackup von Heise:
http://www.heise.de/download/rsyncbackup.vbs.html

MySQL Daten kann man entweder per SQL Kommandozeilentools sichern oder halt den Dienst beenden, die MySQL-Verzeichnisse kopieren und die Dienste wieder aktivieren.


----------

